# Just a quick hello from a new Cairo resident



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I like the forum very much, thank you all for the invaluable information resources!
I look forward to reading and posting, and getting to know you all over the next couple of years.

Some of my details:
American here for ~two years living in Mohandiseen/Dokki/Zamalek area.

Wife will join me as soon as i can get her here.

Very much looking forward to exploring Egypt and surrounding areas.

thanks again!

-Z


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MirabotZ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I like the forum very much, thank you all for the invaluable information resources!
> I look forward to reading and posting, and getting to know you all over the next couple of years.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum....hope you enjoy your time in egypt


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I like the forum very much, thank you all for the invaluable information resources!
> I look forward to reading and posting, and getting to know you all over the next couple of years.
> ...


Hello and welcome - it will be very different living alone and living with a partner (or family)

Enjoy your time in here

By the way - Mohandiseen/Dokki/Zamalek is not new Cairo IMHO (in my humble opinion)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum... we look forward to your posts

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Hello and welcome - it will be very different living alone and living with a partner (or family)
> 
> Enjoy your time in here
> 
> By the way - Mohandiseen/Dokki/Zamalek is not new Cairo IMHO (in my humble opinion)





:confused2: where does it say new cairo???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhhh New to Cairo resident lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhhh New to Cairo resident lol


Where does it say TO in the post?

Stupid language English init


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Where does it say TO in the post?
> 
> Stupid language English init




It doesn't but of course that is what he meant you were being just plain facetious


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It doesn't but of course that is what he meant you were being just plain facetious


Could have meant either - but I will bow to your expertise


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It doesn't but of course that is what he meant you were being just plain facetious





you do that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Could have meant either - but I will bow to your expertise




stop being so awkward...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> stop being so awkward...


Moi, awkward nah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Moi, awkward nah





this is one of the times I wish I had long pointy stick


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> this is one of the times I wish I had long pointy stick


I wish you had a long pointy stick :jaw:

But you love me really


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

yall are a HOOT! 

I'm the 'new' in dokki...it's old as Hades...near as I can tell lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> this is one of the times I wish I had long pointy stick


lol I just pictured you jumping out of the laptop screen like a 3D witch :moony:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> yall are a HOOT!
> 
> I'm the 'new' in dokki...it's old as Hades...near as I can tell lol




Not as old as El Agouza ... it means the old woman lol


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

hmmm...I can make a long pointy stick for ya....but I'm better with short n pointy....I'm kinda short-medium height,,,if the stick is too long i get over balanced...and I HATE falling off the horse...lol


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought New Cairo too if it makes you feel any better!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> hmmm...I can make a long pointy stick for ya....but I'm better with short n pointy....I'm kinda short-medium height,,,if the stick is too long i get over balanced...and I HATE falling off the horse...lol


Oi stop ganging up on me - I need all the support I can lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> hmmm...I can make a long pointy stick for ya....but I'm better with short n pointy....I'm kinda short-medium height,,,if the stick is too long i get over balanced...and I HATE falling off the horse...lol





lol just noticed... you're not downtown either lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

New Cairo resident is not the same as new Cairo resident lol


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> New Cairo resident is not the same as new Cairo resident lol


Sooo I cant read well.....lets not point it out to everyone! I will blame it on sleepiness, we adopted a puppy from SPARE and oooh now two dogs at home and they wake up EAAARRRRLLLYYY!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wouldn't you think that they could think of better names for these towns... wonder when there will be a Thawra City?


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

First I see where the confusion lies lets amend my first statement to read " new Resident in Cairo" 

Second--I goofed I see signs to 'downtown' and we refer to this area thusly as well, but technically I guess I'm in Giza near Mohandiseen just across the channel from Zamalek...

thirdly--PUPPIES!!! Love them, but OOOO so much work....even so i truly miss my lil 'four-foot friends" ...and not to be negative, but please see the pet shipping thread here: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/126775-pet-shipping.html

Some things to be aware of whenever it's time to depart...I hope it goes well, smoothly and safely for your pets. 

There. All clarificated ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> First I see where the confusion lies lets amend my first statement to read " new Resident in Cairo"
> 
> Second--I goofed I see signs to 'downtown' and we refer to this area thusly as well, but technically I guess I'm in Giza near Mohandiseen just across the channel from Zamalek...
> 
> ...





You must be fairly close to me then... not downtown lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wouldn't you think that they could think of better names for these towns... wonder when there will be a Thawra City?


It's like in Hurghada they have built many estates and all are called Mubarak....one,two three....think they are up to about seven now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> It's like in Hurghada they have built many estates and all are called Mubarak....one,two three....think they are up to about seven now




Nothing called Mubarak in the country now


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nothing called Mubarak in the country now


Lol.....only in Hurghada...and yes they are still called Mubarak


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> First I see where the confusion lies lets amend my first statement to read " new Resident in Cairo"
> 
> Second--I goofed I see signs to 'downtown' and we refer to this area thusly as well, but technically I guess I'm in Giza near Mohandiseen just across the channel from Zamalek...
> 
> ...


I read it one way - then had an opposite view clarified by the one that is the Moderator

2nd anywhere inside the ring road is downtown for me!! :argue:

3rd - i don't do dogs :hand:

thanks for the clarification - I knew I was wrong once pointed out but :fencing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I read it one way - then had an opposite view clarified by the one that is the Moderator
> 
> 2nd anywhere inside the ring road is downtown for me!! :argue:
> 
> ...




but there is an area called Downtown...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> It's like in Hurghada they have built many estates and all are called Mubarak....one,two three....think they are up to about seven now


There is already a Mubarak 11 (and 13?), both behind Fayrouz on the way to El Gouna! But I think 3, 4, 9, 10 and 12 are missing...


----------

